
How the Coronavirus Could Take over Your Body (Before You Ever Feel It) - Kaibeezy
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/03/the-story-of-a-coronavirus-infection.html?
======
newsbinator
Warning: this is really grim and doesn't end positively.

But reading it was informative, and did paint a vivid picture. I wish everyone
in my life would read it and be more careful.

------
Kaibeezy
Should have been titled:

 _How You Die From Coronavirus_

A horror.

